# Show me your cosmetology heads



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

I just picked up five brand new cosmatology heads (four female, one male) and am looking for ideas. I've made a couple of zombie heads in the past, like this










but am looking to do something different for a change.

Any ideas?


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

Seriously, no ideas?


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Hey Doc, a good majority of my prop heads are made with wig heads, and I just finished a mantis/human hybrid. Maybe if you gave me an idea of what direction you were planning on going I might be able to give you some ideas. Do. you have a theme or any particular direction your going in? I have witches, werewolves, demons, pumpkin head and sack scarecrows, all made from wig heads. I just need a little direction.


----------



## Hallomarine (Jul 16, 2011)

what material do you use for buildups like noses and such? HM


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

So far I've just used regular latex caulk.


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

If your looking to go in a different direction, maybe you could try a werewolf type of head. Fairly simple to add a body to it as long as your going with a clothed werewolf. Is the caulk what you used on the zombie head, or is it mâché?


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

_Witch Hazel_









_My ghost, Sarah_

Here are two props I used cosmo. heads on. The texture on the witch is rough because I used hot glue to "form" her features. The one thing I do not like about the heads I got (from a local barber school) is the material used for their "skin" is very weird. Silicone applications might stick to it, but not a lot else. The hot glue did work, but not the best media to play with. (Ouch! )

Oh, before I forget, the nose on the witch is the nose from one of those silly "witch" masks that have a rubber nose glued on...


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

I guess I made a mistake in thinking we were talking about styrofoam wig heads!! Cosmetology heads are the rubber type heads that students practice on right?


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

HMJ,
Right, here's a pic of a cosmetology head. Under the vinyl is styrofoam.










I first sprayed the head (after masking off the hair) with special primer made for plastic/vinyl. I then covered it with regular painter's latex caulk using a clay modeler's spatula. After the caulk dried I painted it light gray and then added several washes of india ink and rubbing alcohol to get some shading.


----------



## litel black cat (Nov 29, 2010)

there]'s always the classic severed head lol i just did one for my haunt last year if you wana see what i did it will be in my photo album from last year. a little gore added and nailed or spiked to the inside of a coffin. you could also do a head on a stake. you could do a brain effect for a lab as a severed head getting a labotomy. add a spinal column to hang or drip from one. could be used as a creature snack. the possibilities are endless


----------



## Bascombe (May 18, 2010)

Okay, I don't know how to insert pics from my computer, so I'll just tell you about my heads.

I was fortunate enough to pass by a beauty school that was going out of business and acquired a bunch of heads. I have 25 or so.

What I've discovered is that they have a rubber skin over a foam head form. So this is what I did...

Head 1. 
I cut out the flat eyes and added some doll eyes I bought on ebay. Then I cut out the flesh around one eye so it looks like she was bit by a zombie, then I cut out part of her cheek and carved the foam out and replaced it with a portion of a Bucky jaw that I had left over from a corpsing project. Then I sawed off the base, carved it to look like it had been chopped off with an axe then painted it with lots of blood.

Head 2.
I cut out one of the eyes, then I got an el cheapo Wal-Mart prosthetic popped out eyeball and inserted it. Chopped off the base again, painted lots of blood around.

Head 3.
I had a bald one that someone had practiced the clippers on and thought, "I wonder what a heat gun would do...?"

Head 4.
I cut out the eyes and replaced them with glow in the dark bouncy balls which, surprisingly enough were about the same size as eyes. Who knew?

Head 5.
My favorite. This one I replaced the eyes with the ebay ones, hacked off the base, added an inch of C-PAP tube that looked like an esophagus, added a piece of foam that looked like a vertabrae, then cut a hand sized flap from the scalp, leaving one edge attached so I can pull it back, then I carved the foam with my dremel to look like an anatomically correct brain. We'll use some of these in our local zombie walk this October.

Always, when I carve into the foam I treat the foam with a mastic (monster mud) before I paint it. this protects the foam plus it also gives a great substrate to paint on.

Wish I knew how to post pics.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Bascombe said:


> Wish I knew how to post pics.


Sent you a visitor message with information on this


----------



## Bascombe (May 18, 2010)

Here's an attempt to post my cosmetology head pics.

#1 is the poked out eye
#2 is the zombie attacked
#3 is the exposed brain
#4 is more of the exposed brain
#5 is what happens if you hit it with a heat gun


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

Me like!
Thanks for posting.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Ewwww, grossly (as in well) done, Bascombe


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

Bascombe said:


> Here's an attempt to post my cosmetology head pics.
> 
> #1 is the poked out eye
> #2 is the zombie attacked
> ...


My wife just finished school so I have about five or six of these arond the house. Did you just peel the scalp in the back and hollow it out to get the eyes and jaw bone in on the secound one? It looks great. If you need any of these you can always stop by the schools and ask if anyone is graduating. I got a few that way before she started school. They are usually bald but nothing a cheap wig cant fix. Also ask the people who do the facials about theirs. They dont have the detail in the face but they do have partial shoulders. I will dig one out and try to get a picture posted of it.


----------



## Bascombe (May 18, 2010)

Yeah, that's all I did, I cut and peeled the rubber skin off, then hollowed out the foam where I wanted to add the eyes and jawbone.

Hint, if you get the doll eyes on ebay that are almost full sized eyeballs that are half a sphere I guess you'd say, cut the eye out around the eyelid, carve the foam away and insert the doll eye but pull the skin around it with a dental pick.


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

Like them a lot.


----------



## Death Wraith (Mar 23, 2006)

I've only found one of these locally at a yard sale for $1. Here's my mod:










I usually put a wig on her and stick her in a scene:


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

Okay, this isn't actually a cosmetology head...rather a wig head done up with Crayola Model Magic and some left over monster mud strips.


----------

